# Need help with black skin and rash



## Renegade

Please offer your suggestions and fixes from anyone that has experienced this problem. Thanks in advance.

2 yr old female GSD from working lines. Appears healthy, active, is not over weight and gets regular exercise and play time. Current diet is TOTW high prairie Bison and Venison. Was previously supplementing with GNC omega3 fish oil.

Having an issue with black skin, rash, primarily on stomach, groin, and arm pits. Tufts of hair coming out along with small scabs in various locations on chest and back. Lots is licking and scratching. Also had yeasty smell that would return day after bathing.

Went to vet and prescribed 10 day course of Ketoconazole (200mg 2/day) Cephalexin (750mg 2/day) and Ketochlor shampoo (2x/ week). While on meds issues improved. Been off meds for 3 weeks and conditions are starting to get worse again. licking and itching started back up 3-4days ago. Skin looking worse (need got completely better) So far no tufts of hair coming out from scabs or funky smell.

After the meds I thought I would be a good owner and started on ProBios probiotics to restore the healthy flora to the gut. However after seeing the problem come back I did some research and did not care for what I saw regarding the ProBios (particularly Enterococcus faecium). So did the bacterial / fungal infections never get cured? Did ProBios cause problems? What was the root cause of the issue to begin with?

Please help.


----------



## msvette2u

That's a chronic yeasty type infection. 
Is she on some type of antihistimine? 
Have you tried Natural Balance? It's got even fewer ingredients so to make an elimination diet easier - I'd try the fish/sweet potato maybe. 

Also keep in mind that allergens from diet account for only 10% of allergies in dogs, the rest are things like grasses, pollens, things in carpeting like mites, and the like.


----------



## Rahrah

Looks itchy! 
The black is from the skin thickening- it'll go back to normal after you've eliminated the cause- unfortunately finding the cause may not be simple...

Our pup developed an allergy to kibble (watery eyes, runny stools and itchiness) after her vaccinations (for leptospirosis and tetanus)-may have been a coincidence- who knows? her skin started hiving up and she developed hotspots underneath her armpits as well as hairloss on her chest and tummy. After much reading I decided to put her on a raw diet and everything cleared up in around 3 weeks time. We haven't looked back since. 

Hope you find your answer.


----------



## Renegade

No antihistimine. Was on this diet and Blue Buffalo Wilderness and raw previously with no problems. Problem 1st appeared when I got stupid and tried to save some money with Authority (Sam's brand) dog food. Itchy scratchy started and I treated with Micazole or Vetricyn spray but it never completely went away. Would the "yeasty type infection be from an allergy?


----------



## Renegade

Thanks Rahrah. I may have to go back to raw, I just have a time making sure its balanced.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Thyroid is also a possibility.


----------



## Freestep

Renegade said:


> Problem 1st appeared when I got stupid and tried to save some money with Authority (Sam's brand) dog food. Itchy scratchy started and I treated with Micazole or Vetricyn spray but it never completely went away. Would the "yeasty type infection be from an allergy?


What happens is that allergies make the dog itchy, and the dog chews and scratches, to the point where the skin becomes raw. Then the skin becomes a moist enviornment for yeast and bacteria to proliferate and get into the bloodstream, and infection sets in.

I would call your vet, possibly another round of antifungals/antibiotics is needed, along with something for the itch, possibly an antihistamine? I don't know if the vet would want to give her corticosteroids for the itching or not; it would break the cycle of itching and scratching, but also tends to depress the immune system.

What was the reason you stopped giving probiotics? Was she getting worse while on them?


----------



## chelle

I am NOT an expert on allergy issues by any means, but I've sure been thru the ringer with them. They're very stressful, I know.

I see you're in Atlanta, GA? I am up here in the cold climates, so it is a little easier for us northerners to pinpoint things. (Environmental, flea, food.)

I still don't know exactly what my oldest girl's issue(s) are, (non-gsd), but I'm learning. I do know flea allergies are VERY bad for her and will completely set her off. How are the fleas in your area? Is she flea treated? Just throwing that out there.

I changed to a grain free, limited ingredient food, (venison & sweet potatoe) added a supplement and a probiotic and have had nothing less than _wonderful_ results. HOWEVER, after all this time, she STILL has a patch of black skin that I doubt will ever go away. At one point, this girl looked horrific. Hair loss. Black skin. Itchy spots that got crusty. I mean, she was a mess. Here's her belly now:










She's laying on her back, in front of me... notice the blackish patch by her right (looking down) rear leg. It is not inflamed, not thick, not crusty, not itchy .. it is just dark. I think it will always be that way. I wish I had some before and after pics to show the incredible change. This same dog lost a great deal of hair on her back legs and it was red, crusty, awful. With the changes, there is brand new hair growth and she's looking really good!

You might want to google "black skin disease." 

Are you having ear issues as well?


----------



## RebelGSD

Actually the dark skin coloration can develop when the skin is recovering after an infection or mange for example. During the healing process the skin produces pigment as a form of protection. After a month or two the dark pigmentation start fading. It can be a good sign.


----------



## msvette2u

The dark skin is just increased pigment from irritation (whatever the cause) it usually does mean a chronic issue though.

Yeast and bacterial infection and greasy damp skin all go hand in hand.


----------



## Renegade

Thanks for all the help so far, keep it coming. I would really like to get to the root cause to the problem. Could it have been from the junk food causing an allergy, or depressed immune system? Fyi she went into heat a few days after starting the Authority food, which was double the stress to her system.

Jean - wouldn't thyroid present with other symptoms also?

Freestep - I may have to do another course of the drugs. I just hate antibiotics use unless absolutely necessary. They seemed to be prescribed at the drop of a hat. The reason I stopped to probiotics is the rash got better on the meds and continued to improve 5 days after to meds were completed. I started the probiotics on day 6 and then on day 10 the symptoms were back. Upon research on that brand I saw where it could cause yeast build up, UTI (urinary tract infections) and was a carcinogen.

chelle- glad your girl improved. What supplement did you use? And what brand probiotics? Fleas can be an issue here, however she is flea free and is an inside dog. And yes initially there was an ear infection/yeast issue that ear ointment cleared up the 1st time and haven't been an issue since.


----------



## RebelGSD

I tried Authority once over 10 years ago and my dogs got really sick from it. I just threw away the remainder of the bag. I will never try it again.


----------



## Clyde

Did the vet do some skin scraps for yeast, fungus and bacteria so they can medicate appropriately. Because I agree if there is no bacterial infection I wouldn't want to be giving antibiotics.


----------



## bocron

If you are in the Atlanta area then get an appointment with Dr. Wynn at Georgia Vet Specialists. She is one of the few vets I know of who has a secondary degree in Animal Nutrition and she is also a Holistic Vet in addition to her standard DVM degree. Our Czech male had similar issues a year or so ago and we went through 2 vets before finding her. 
The first thing she had us do was change his food to Wellness Simple Solutions, which is a extremely limited ingredient food (we fed it for about 2-3 bags). She is a big proponent of raw as well so can help come up with a plan.

Home Page


----------



## arycrest

I agree with those who suggest you go back to the vet. I also agree that you should have the thyroid tested and look into food allergy ... IMHO there is an underlying reason why a dog would be subject to getting a yeast infection. I would also consider checking for other types of fungal infections in addition to the yeast. I had a dog once with chronic, weepy black skin problems that after years of this/that treatment was finally resolved with periodic courses of a prescription medication for ringworm and antibiotics (forget the name, this was a long time ago, something like Fulvicin). Good luck!!!


----------



## carmspack

You can give the dog a shampoo with Selsun Blue xtra strength 2.5% active ingredient -- or Head and Shoulders , which are anti fungal. You can then massage virgin Coconut oil into the hair and skin -- don't worry it dries quickly and does not leave greasy marks -- Coconut oil is anti fungal -- it will also take the itch away.
That is the treatment outside.
http://www.rottweilerhealth.org/pdfs/august_malasszia_paters_02.pdf

change diet -- build immune system , omega 3's, whole food rich in minerals,


----------



## carmspack

I've dealt with this so many times with shelter and rescue dogs including a sweet pug named Ruby who was taken in a raid on a puppy mill. This was an 8 year old female that had been bred to death on every single heat season that she had . When she was rescued she was so grey with fungal infection that she looked like a walking toaster -- the vet wanted to have her euthanized. My friend, working at a dog food store , who loved pugs and worked with the local pug rescue took her on. I contributed to her care and rehab . She went to the store daily and became the store mascot. She fully recovered and lived till age 12 .

Probiotics are very important . 
How is your probiotic carcinogenic? 

I have a fairly extensive library on specialized books regarding nutrition -- and have never ever heard this.

If anything probiotics are recommended in the prevention and abatement of cancers --

anti-cancer , not promotion of . http://www.probioticrevolution.net/Cancer_Prevention.html



Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Renegade

No skin scrape was done, even though that was the first thing I requested. I even pulled out a hair plug with scab at the base. I was told the meds and shampoo would work.

Thanks for the the info on Dr. Wynn. I like the holistic approach used in conjunction with meds when necessary. But feel most problems result from poor diet and toxins induced into our systems.

Will Selsum Blue or Head and Shoulders dry out the skin and do they break down the cell membranes the way Ketochlor does to kill the fungus?


----------



## carmspack

dandruff is fungal in origin -- it works


----------



## Renegade

Carmspack - I believe in probiotics and feel they are helpful and just don't know about the brand I used and if was contributing to the problem in my girl. The bacterial strain in question is Enterococcus faecium. And here is the material I referenced: Enterococcus Infection - Treatment

I would like to know what brand probiotic are being used and results. Also is anyone using enzymes and their results.

BTW thanks for the info on the shampoo, (a lot less than Ketochlor)


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Acanthosis Nigricans (Blackening of the Skin) in Dogs


----------



## Jlebbert

*Same problem!*

I'm having the same problem with my 13 year old cockapoo! She has been getting a red with black patchs rash on her stomach, inner thighs and arm pits. She licks it constantly. We've tried amtibiotics multie times but it always comes back. 

Did you ever find a solution?!?!? Id really like to fix this for her, it looks painful amd its been going on for a while!


----------



## msvette2u

The usual cause is chronic allergies. I'd advise a canine allergy specialist.


----------



## Nyx

Hi there...

I am dealing with the exact same thing on my almost two year old. 

I have spent thousands of dollars with the vet's (two mind you) offices.. and tried all the shampoos' and calming sprays they have prescribed my boy.

They both tell me it is environmental and Food based allergies.

I have him on 3 tabllets of Benedryl every 6 hours ( he is 80 lbs) and we are presently switching to a BARF/RAW diet to eliminate all food born allergies.

He was on Blue Bufflao Wilderness salmon kibble and it DID help.. a lil.
Previously on Iams healthy proactive kibble. 

Our two vets had him on the same antibiotics, PLUS cortizone with B 12 and prednisone Shots... 

We also had animax 15 mg ointments and otibioc 15 mg ointments... 

None of the prescriptions or Ointments have 'cured' the issue or truly eased his discomfort from this.


The benedryl is helping, and I had to double the dose ( the vets told me every 12 hours) I am giving it ot him every 6 hours now.

And since the BB diet helped him ..I think the BARF/RAW diet will do the job.


----------



## GatorBytes

Endocrine problem - hormone imbalance - check thyroid. Yeast proliferating due to weak immune system - remove all sugars (carbs - potatos grains etc. etc.)

And good for you Nyx for taking the plunge and switching to Raw..I noticed you enquired about amounts and such - did anyone give you assistance?


----------



## lissynav

Hello, I noticed this was posted a few years ago and my dog currently has exactly the same thing. Did you ever find a home remedy/ was your German Shepherd ever cured of the itch/skin rash? please help


----------



## GatorBytes

lissynav said:


> Hello, I noticed this was posted a few years ago and my dog currently has exactly the same thing. Did you ever find a home remedy/ was your German Shepherd ever cured of the itch/skin rash? please help


I don't know about the original poster, but Nyx commented in the thread...here is his/her update...click on link below (also there is a link within the thread I posted of his/her, Nyx that is, original quandary) 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-raw-barf-update-testimonial.html#post3887210

Hope this helps


----------



## RevVirginia

My German Shepherd has crusty tips of her ears. Itchy, a few red bumps that seem to turn brown, some hair loss. Inside her ears are very clean. She is indoor only dog, with walks in the mountain woods. She eats Evolve. Some diahrrea, especially since the vet gave her a cortezone shot. He didn't know what it was. Not fly strike for sure.


----------



## Rumpwranglers

Hello, my dog was switched to authority brand dog food in order to save some money at the time. That is when the blackish and scabby rash started to develope on his chest. So I switched foods and now have him on blue buffalo. Not the wilderness kind. But I heard blue buffalo is being sued at the moment for false advertisement and lying about how little or any biproducts are in the food. So now I'm going to try cosco's brand of raw dog food. I heard it's the best stuff out there. Dog trainers and even this guy that works at blue buffalo buys the cosco stuff regardless of his great discount at blue buffalo. Hope this helps.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Rumpwranglers said:


> But I heard blue buffalo is being sued at the moment for false advertisement and lying about how little or any biproducts are in the food.
> 
> So now I'm going to try *costco's brand of raw dog food.* I heard it's the best stuff out there./QUOTE]
> 
> True; Here are some higher quality foods:
> 
> *ORIJEN *(note that Orijen, although a great food, can give SOME dogs loose stool)* : *Dry Dog Food | Orijen Store Locator: Where to Buy | Orijen
> 
> *ACANA REGIONALS (grain free):* Acana Regionals | Acana Store locator: Store Locator | Acana
> *
> FROMM'S FOUR STAR (grain free): *Four-Star Gourmet Recipes for dogs - Fromm Family Foods locator: Find a store that carries Fromm
> 4 Star Non Grains include: Beef Frittata, Surf N Turf, Salmon Tunalini, Pork & Peas, Lamb & Lentil, or Game Bird.
> 
> *Nature's Variety* (not Nature's Recipe) Instinct Healthy, Natural Kibble Products for Dogs | Instinct Pet Food for Dogs and Cats
> Store locator: Find A Store | Nature's Variety
> 
> *Nature's Logic* *(Gluten Free):* Dog Products Archives - Nature's LogicNature's Logic Find a retailer: Store Locator - Nature's Logic
> 
> *THE HONEST KITCHEN DEHYDRATED FOOD: *EMBARK: Embark - Grain Free, High Protein Dog Food | The Honest Kitchen Store Locator: Where to Buy Honest Kitchen - Honest Kitchen Stores | The Honest Kitchen A 10# box RE-hydrates to about 35 pounds of food, but you feed more than kibble because it is real food.
> 
> 
> *What is Costco's RAW BRAND???? Can you please post info for this? *
> 
> 
> 
> Moms


----------



## Gyggles1

Wow this is all very interesting and my boy has gotten the same skin issues and we've been using some Banixx Spray and it seems to help with his skin and ears. I am going to switch back to Costco Salmon food as he did best with that than even TOTW. I am going to add in some coconut oil too, poor guy he's so itchy! I was also giving him benadryl once a day ( 3 tabs ) didn't seem to help so now he's on Zytec 1 tab a day still no difference.


----------



## crittersitter

When I hear black skin and rash I immediately think yeast overgrowth. Get rid of grains in their diet.


----------



## Gyggles1

Ahhh so I've maybe created him to be worse by giving him oatmeal and rice w/ beef, tried eliminating foods I thought was an irritant like sweet potatoes and eggs but he continues to itch. Going back to Salmon & sweet potato grain free kibble would be back to basics to where he didn't have these issues quite as bad. Grain free, grain free.


----------



## Lancewhitaker1

Renegade said:


> Please offer your suggestions and fixes from anyone that has experienced this problem. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 2 yr old female GSD from working lines. Appears healthy, active, is not over weight and gets regular exercise and play time. Current diet is TOTW high prarie Bison and Venison. Was previously supplementing with GNC omega3 fish oil.
> 
> Having an issue with black skin, rash, primarily on stomach, groin, and arm pits. Tufts of hair coming out along with small scabs in various locations on chest and back. Lots is licking and scratching. Also had yeasty smell that would return day ater bathing.
> 
> Went to vet and prescribed 10 day course of Ketoconazole (200mg 2/day) Cephalexin (750mg 2/day) and Ketochlor shampoo (2x/ week). While on meds issues improved. Been off meds for 3 weeks and conditions are starting to get worse again. licking and itching started back up 3-4days ago. Skin looking worse (need got completely better) So far no tufts of hair coming out from scabs or funky smell.
> 
> After the meds I thought I would be a good owner and started on ProBios probiotics to restore the healthy flora to the gut. However after seeing the problem come back I did some research and did not care for what I saw regarding the ProBios (particularly Enterococcus faecium). So did the bacterial / fungal infections never get cured? Did ProBios cause problems? What was the root cause of the issue to begin with?
> 
> Please help.


This is a Yeast infection. I had the same problem with my German shepherd, tired everything to get it to go away and the only thing that worked was Using a Pro Biotic shampoo, and what's most likely causing the Yeast infection is the food. I was feeding my German shepherd Fromm, and also tried using Taste of the wild but the yeast infection just came back. I found out that my German shepherd can only eat a Limited ingredient diet. As soon as I switched her to Limited ingredient diet, the yeast infection went away. Changing your German shepherds food to Limited ingredient diet will fight the yeast infection in the stomach, and using a probiotic to was there skin to fight the infection on the outside. The food I recommend now is 4health limited ingredient diet, they have trout and lamb. Make sure if you buy the trout you rotate with the Lamb or something else that is a limited ingredient diet, unless you have a Siberian Husky they are adapted to eating fish all the time which is why I recommend switching it up. I hope this helps you out , it took my months to get rid of my German shepherds yeast infection and even came back when I tried putting her on a food that wasn't a limited ingredient diet. So make sure you buy limited ingredient for now on or it will come back eventually. I hope this helps you and that your dog gets over it quickly


----------



## Magwart

This is an ancient thread -- the dog in the picture may be gone from old age now.


----------

